# Compressing photos to upload while travelling



## half scot (19 Jan 2007)

Hi,

Heading travelling soon enough and have a camera that takes photos at 8megapixel.Therefore the photos come out at 2/3mb each.

While I'm in a random Cambodian internet cafe, I'm looking to find the best way to reduce the size of the photos to a couple hundred kb which will then make them quicker to upload to the net.While at the same time taking the photos at 8mp and not having to install any software etc.

Anyone with any suggestions please?

Cheers


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

What format are the images? If they are _JPEG _then they are already compressed so attempting to compress them further will not yield any further reduction in size and could actually increase it! If they are in the camera's _RAW _format then you could convert to _JPEG_. Are you uploading in order to archive them or just to share them? If it's the latter then you could always use a graphics/photo editing package to reduce the size/quality. If you want to archive them on the road then you might be better off buying a portable hard disk (preferably 2.5" laptop size one since it's more portable and can be _USB _powered) to save them off. Or else buy a bunch of memory cards and take care of them!


----------



## Sn@kebite (19 Jan 2007)

well...you could always open up the images with MSPaint, (Or goto: Start->Run->mspaint) load a photo in, then goto ''image->stretch/scew'' and type 50% in the vertical and horizontal of ''stretch'', or whatever ''%'' suites you. That takes them down a bit. (This is if the images are JPG or JPEG files) However, if they are .BMP files, then loadthem into mspaint and when it's open, goto ''file->save as'' and select ''save as type'' JPEG. This will compress them.

If you dont want to do any of that, then you could always archive them with WinRAR or WinZIP. But this would only really suit bmp files. JPEGs are already compressed so winzip wouldnt do alot to the filesize.


----------



## half scot (19 Jan 2007)

Yes they are already JPEG and about 2/3mb in this form.
I only have a 2gb memory card so I'll be looking to upload the memory card along the way to Yahoo photos and also share with family.
It took ages for just one photo to upload at home due to the size and slow upload speed but I was thinking if I was able to compress/downsize without losing quality,I'd do it!! 
Not sure if cafes will have photo editing packages


----------



## ClubMan (19 Jan 2007)

If I was you I'd buy a few memory cards (e.g. try www.7dayshop.com for good prices - there's another recent thread with additional recommendations, or they might be cheaper in _SE Asia_) and/or a 2.5" _USB _portable hard disk (assuming an internet cafe will allow you to connect one to backup your files) so that I could archive things on the road. Depending on your camera you might also be able to tweak the settings and use lower quality/size for snapping and higher quality/size for more important shots. Might be hassle trying to switch between the two modes though. Probably easier just to have sufficient storage capacity on your travels.


----------



## Grifter (19 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> If they are _JPEG _then they are already compressed so attempting to compress them further will not yield any further reduction in size and could actually increase it!


 
Not necessarily true. A lot of digital cameras (incl. mine) are set to save images in the JPEG format. This would be usually be 1 - 1.5 Mb per picture.
If the Internet Cafe has Mcrosoft Office 2003 installed you can use Microsoft Office Picture Manager to compress your pictures to a suitable size for emailing etc. say 30k per picture.
If they dont have this facility, or some other one (they should have), your only option is to put your own photo compression utility (there are lots available) on a usb stick and hope that they will allow you to install it.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jan 2007)

Yes but surely reducing a image from 1.5MB to 30KB you would definitely lose quality? Don't think half scott would like that.


----------



## Grifter (20 Jan 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> Yes but surely reducing a image from 1.5MB to 30KB you would definitely lose quality? Don't think half scott would like that.


 
Sorry, 30KB was just a figure that came to mind. Higher figures/less compression are available.


----------



## CGorman (20 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> If I was you I'd buy a few memory cards



Would it not be easier to just buy a small 10 pack of cd's and burn the photos on to them in the cafe? You'd get 7Gb of space for a as little as €5. Ten cd's should'nt take up much luggage space - and for the equivilant flash (7x1Gb cards) you could easily pay over €125.

_Edit: Clubman, just checked out 7dayshop as you mentioned above - £10 for a gig - very very impressive... I was working off £12 for Play.com's SanDisk SD card - not a bad price either. However I still say CD's are much cheaper!_


----------



## Satanta (20 Jan 2007)

Along the lines of the portable hard disk (so will assist backup but not saving/sharing online), you could use a large memory MP3 device (space saving [2 birds with one stone - music and storage], may already have one available etc).

Just an option I thought I'd mention. Easier than picking up the multiple memory cards (but not as beneficial as you need to get to a cafe to do the transfer - with additional memory cards you just swap as needed).


----------



## Grifter (20 Jan 2007)

CGorman said:


> Would it not be easier to just buy a small 10 pack of cd's and burn the photos on to them in the cafe? You'd get 7Gb of space for under a tenner. 10 cd's should'nt take up much luggage space - and for the equivilant flash (7x1Gb cards) you'd easily pay over €125.


I get the impression that the OP would like to upload them to the net in compressed form, not save them to disc/card at full res?


----------



## CGorman (20 Jan 2007)

Grifter said:


> I get the impression that the OP would like to upload them to the net in compressed form, not save them to disc/card at full res?



Im aware thats the ideal... i'm just offering an alternative. If it were me, I'd prefer to edit/compress/sort my photos out in a relaxed environment at home rather than in some internet cafe in SE Asia. Just my two pence.


----------



## Grifter (20 Jan 2007)

CGorman said:


> Im aware thats the ideal... i'm just offering an alternative. If it were me, I'd prefer to edit/compress/sort my photos out in a relaxed environment at home rather than in some internet cafe in SE Asia. Just my two pence.


 
Agreed!


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2007)

Grifter said:


> Not necessarily true. A lot of digital cameras (incl. mine) are set to save images in the JPEG format. This would be usually be 1 - 1.5 Mb per picture.
> If the Internet Cafe has Mcrosoft Office 2003 installed you can use Microsoft Office Picture Manager to compress your pictures to a suitable size for emailing etc. say 30k per picture.


I was talking a out compressing the existing _JPEG _which will yield little, no or negative (i.e. an increase in size) compression because this is what happens when you attempt to compress already compressed date. You seem to be talking about reducing the image quality which will indeed yield a reduction in size. Different horses for different courses.

Good point above about _CD-Rs _though!


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jan 2007)

I think the best way to upload all the photos is to ZIP them with WinRAR or WinZIP, preferably RAR cause it seems to give mebetter compression. And then just U/L the whole thing, or make little winRAR archives with only certain emount of images inside, incase of a connection break, timeout etc...



EDIT:_Or just get yourself a faster friggin' internet connection _


hmm maybe a library would provide a faster connection that a net-Cafe?


----------



## half scot (20 Jan 2007)

Copying straight to a cd is one option alright but I may try to reduce mp to say 3 or 5 which could make them quicker to upload as they'd be smaller in size.
Sn@kebite- How do I zip by WinRAR or WinZIP please?


----------



## Satanta (20 Jan 2007)

half scot said:


> Sn@kebite- How do I zip by WinRAR or WinZIP please?



Download either program, both should be available free (I know I certainly have free copies, but may have been gotten from utility discs or friends) [7-zip is another option for zipping which is defiantly free - rar would probably give the highest compression] 

Install it

Select the files you wish to have in the zipped file

Right click on the selection

You'll have new options in there to allow you to send the selection to a &quot;compressed folder&quot;



Both tools are very easy to use. Not too sure if it'd help much with photos (which are already compressed so little room to reduce the size).. but a good tool to have for your general use with other files (where large savings can and are achieved).


----------



## tiger (20 Jan 2007)

If you're going to compress the photos any way, why not use the camera settings to take the pictures at lower setting?

Also, I was in vietnam last summer, most of the web cafe's allowed you to burn CD's pretty cheap from what I remember & if you're on the tourist trail, they're every where.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jan 2007)

half scot said:


> Sn@kebite- How do I zip by WinRAR or WinZIP please?




http://www.rarlab.com/download.htm  -This does WinZip and WinRAR. I love this cause you can split The RAR file into parts.

Top of page ''WinRAR 3.70 beta 2'' PM if u want serial etc...

There's an archiver called ''KGB-Archiver'' supposed to be really good but again if you're using JPEGs already then it wouldnt really do much.


----------



## ClubMan (20 Jan 2007)

Sn@kebite said:


> I think the best way to upload all the photos is to ZIP them with WinRAR or WinZIP, preferably RAR cause it seems to give mebetter compression.


How many times do I have to say this ... compressing already compressed data will yield marginal, no or possibly even negative reductions in size! _JPEG _is already compressed data so compressing it again may increase the size! Try it or _Google _for "compressing compressed data" if you don't believe me.


----------



## Sn@kebite (20 Jan 2007)

We're not ignoring you ClubMan, but ive compressed JPEGs before andf it does compress them but only a tiny amount. But if he wants to try it i think it's up to him and _not_ you.


PS-i'm just telling him that RARing them will just make uploading them easier so he wont need to do them all individually. You know?


----------



## BlueSpud (21 Jan 2007)

Consider burning to DVDs, you can fit a number of CDs on a DVD.


----------



## jmayo (22 Jan 2007)

You could buy portable storage system.
You can get something flashy like the Epson P3000 which has 20/30GB storage disk and nice screen display for viewing images.
Also could go for Jobo Giga with 40 GB. not as fancy but cheaper.
Could also go for Vosonic/Xs/Wolverine drives which also allows you play mp3s and view some movie images.

You load the camera memory cards direct into the drives and copy the data onto the drive.
You can view your pictures on little display.

I know not the net but it is a suggestion.


----------



## DrMoriarty (22 Jan 2007)

If you don't already have an mp3 player, you could get one of  (as discussed at some length here).

It doesn't display images, but it's cheap as chips, for 20GB of storage, and has a USB host function that would allow you to transfer the photos from your camera to the HD without a PC. You could then connect the player to a PC wherever you go online and quickly batch resize the files for uploading with MS Picture Manager, if it's installed, or with something like the  or , the installation files for which you could store in advance on the Acer, to save you having to download them (although you'll probably find that an internet café's PCs will be configured in such a way as to prevent new programs from being installed by anyone other than an Administrator).

While not quite as cheap and simple as CGorman's idea, obviously, it might be a little safer/more convenient than carrying around CD-Rs, and of course your photo storage would also be doubling up as a music player.

_(It also makes a nice cup of tea, although that's not mentioned in the specs. )_


----------



## davidoco (22 Jan 2007)

Take your photos, when available memory cards full, burn to cd - I spent 5 months in SEA in 2004 and every corner (nearly) had an internet cafe with a cd burner.  Burn two disks and post one home, at your next full memory card situation do the same.  No brainer.


----------



## Sn@kebite (22 Jan 2007)

davidoco said:


> Take your photos, when available memory cards full, burn to cd - I spent 5 months in SEA in 2004 and every corner (nearly) had an internet cafe with a cd burner.  Burn two disks and post one home, at your next full memory card situation do the same.  No brainer.



This sounds like the most intellectual suggestion so far...


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2007)

DrMoriarty said:


> and has a USB host function that would allow you to transfer the photos from your camera to the HD without a PC.


Is that necessarily true? As far as I understand it this will only work for cameras which normally appear as a _USB _storage device when plugged into a _PC _and many (most?) nowadays do not and require special drivers and/or software to access the camera storage. At least that's the gist I got from this part of the review and I know that my laptop can't see my _Canon PowerShot A520 _other than using the _Canon _supplied drivers/software (i.e. it doesn't simply appear as drive H: or whatever when plugged in).


----------



## jmayo (23 Jan 2007)

Originally Posted by *DrMoriarty* [broken link removed] 
_and has a USB host function that would allow you to transfer the photos from your camera to the HD without a PC._

Agree with clubman here about USB connectivity between these devices and cameras.
The devices I mentioned earlier are developed not as Mp3 players but portable digital media storage.  They come with storage card readers built into them.  Do not even need the camera itself.
Some offer more functions than others e.g picture viewers, MP3 players, movie players.  The more you pay the more you get usually.
Other are primarily for storing pics from camera cards and thats it.  Of course you can use them for storing any type of data files, you just may not be able to view or use the data on the device.

If you can burn to CD at internet cafe or camera shop that is cheapest and best.
If paranoid burn multiple copies.


----------



## davidoco (23 Jan 2007)

half scot said:


> upload the memory card along the way to Yahoo photos and also share with family.
> It took ages for just one photo to



A small Microsoft App called Microsoft Photo Editor 3.01 runs as a standalone app on any pc. It is 870kb in size.  You can install it on your memory card and when camera is hooked up to an internet cafe pc (which won't allow you to install programs) you can run it off the camera.  

I've just taken it to a pc using a small memory card and reader and it works fine.  You can then use the resize option to reduce your 5MB picture by x%.  Unfortunately it's one at a time.  Also make sure and "save as" a different name as you'll want to preserve your original photo.

Here’s a link to the file but you should be able to find it on the net. [broken link removed]

PS most cameras offer in their own menu a copy and then resize option.


----------



## DrMoriarty (23 Jan 2007)

ClubMan said:


> Is that necessarily true? As far as I understand it this will only work for cameras which normally appear as a _USB _storage device when plugged into a _PC _and many (most?) nowadays do not and require special drivers and/or software to access the camera storage.


I stand corrected. It works fine with my Finepix S5000, which is a few years old; as you say, it wouldn't with a camera which requires its own software to be installed.

The Finepix also has that option that davidoco mentions to crop, resize and save copies of your photos in-camera (_in camera_?) — it might be worth checking your manual, half scot? However, you're still going to be faced with the problem of needing extra storage.

On balance, simply burning to CDs and sticking one copy in the post does sound like the best (and cheapest) route. Someone at home with broadband could do the uploading for you and leave you free to concentrate on taking the photographs — and enjoying the trip!


----------

